# Automatic headlights?



## Paulski (Nov 16, 2005)

Are there any kits or has anyone retrofitted an automatic headlight switch into a 2000 Altima GXE?
thnaks 
Paul


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

u mean that turn on by themselves with a sensor? 


i dunno man


----------



## Paulski (Nov 16, 2005)

yes, they are controlled by a sensor to turn on when it is dark outside or your driving through a tunnel and stuff and turn off when you shut the car off. But you can still override them shutting off by turning on the original switch.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I don't think there are any aftermarket devices such as that. If you want my opinion I would find an old Lincoln or a Grand Marquis or a vehicle that had one in a junk yard somewhere (probably not all that hard) and take the system out of that and put it in yours. Although I personally think they are annoying it would be pretty neat to say you did it. Good luck


----------

